# Roller? In shelter in mass needs a home



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Saw this poor guy on petfinder
Hopefully someone will adopt him 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24543915


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

What a cutie. I hope someone takes him in.


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried a while ago but never heard back


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

You did! Still on pet finder I would try again 
Call them directly


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Very true.  but then I'll also need to find him a girlfriend! I'll nonetheless try again, just to see what's up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you know it's a male?
Then too you don't know how people friendly he is. Not sure how friendly the birds you want have to be. Many will tame up somewhat even if they are not very used to people. But some don't.


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm assuming.  They said "he" in the video clip of him on a different website. I agree also; it's a bit of a "you gotta see how they'll open up or not", but even if he winds up not-taming, he'll still be company. One of the pullets I raised absolutely hated me, would not go near me, stink-eyed me every time I was around and was my fiance's baby, but we understood each other and she gradually decided to be nice on her own time every now and then by letting me pet her for a little before she'd hop back into the enclosure.  you just never know.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have no idea if he's a boy or girl


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ThothsWings13 just posted in another thread that Toast just got adopted, today I believe.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yay!!! Woo hoo


----------



## ThothsWings13 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ ^ So Happeh


----------

